# Any opinions on Aerolite pedals?



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

I am thinking about getting some aerolite pedals but first I wanted to get some opinions from some people. If you know anything about them let me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DanM (Apr 17, 2004)

I've got a couple of pairs, NIB. Let me know how much you want to pay


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

Uh oh, i had given up on a reply and already placed my order. At least I'm getting them at cost I guess.


----------



## hoehler (Aug 6, 2004)

*aerolite pedals*

Sorry I didn't see this until you bought them. I hope you have more success with them than I did. Here is my opinion:

I would absolutely not use the aerolite pedals. They are light, true. Beyond that, they are unreliable, difficult to set up, difficult to click into, and dangerous. If you want float, this is achieved essentially by attaching the so-called 'cleats' very loosely. You can only imagine. Try to picture yourself sprinting, or climbing out of the saddle, or whatever, and the cleat comes off the shoe! Even if you don't want float, you still have to attach the 'cleat' loosely, or you will not be able to click into them. Also, the design of the 'bearing' system is not like traditional bearings, so beware of the action of pedaling causing the entire pedal to come unscrewed from the crank while riding! I bought some of these, had so many problems with them including a serious crash that I sent them back. Customer service is incredibly slow. In fact I had to query the manufacturer about sending the refund even after he agreed to it! I even had the manufacturer (at his suggestion) attach the cleats to my shoes for me. I didn't even get out of my driveway before two out of the four screws holding the cleats on fell out.


----------



## likeguymontag (May 31, 2003)

Note that the original design work for that pedal was done in 1979. Now, there are plenty of things designed in '79 that are still going strong, but not pedals. The clipless pedal market was in a sorry state (infancy) in '79, and has evolved far, far beyond the desing of Aerolite pedals. Man, those things look dangerous.


----------



## yesroh (May 30, 2004)

*Maybe*

I rode Aerolites from 1986 to 1990. They are very light, but they have many problems. The cleat is all that holds you on to the pedal, so if you walk on the cleat very long, it doesn't hold the pedal as well, Also, the cleats sit very high---essentially you have a complete pedla with the platform being on your foot, and the pedal itself is the axle. So it's like walking around with an entire pedal on your foot.

The other problem is your foot will keep sliding out because the sof plastic cleat has very little resistance to side motions. The grip is not very good. I would not try these on regular road riding but perhaps on time trials or something where there is not a lot of sprinting. Might work on an uphill time trial where every gram counts. I personally thing that the time I lost from popping my foot out and popping back in because of the sideways slide more than ate up any advantage I had over, say, a Speedplay which was 60 grams heavier but stayed firmly locked in.


----------



## zvaios (Apr 1, 2010)

*Did you get the Aerolite pedals?*

I just stumbled across this forum and felt compelled to post that those pedals are the biggest waste and a TOTAL JOKE! I had them on my bike for one ride just out of curiosity, they are complete garbage and really really embarassing. Don't take them on a group ride, you will be the joke of the crowd and that's if they let you ride. These pedals are very dangerous, unreliable and trying to walk in the PLASTIC cleats is painful on your heal tendons and pretty stupid looking as you hobble around like a cripple!

I tried to contact the company, they never replied to my messages...I'm surprised nobody has sued this company for a totally junk product! You're better off riding bare footed!


----------



## hoehler (Aug 6, 2004)

*I agree*

You couldn't have said it better. I too, have wondered if anyone has sued them. I decided to just move on.


----------



## TriKona (Nov 20, 2010)

*Aerolite Pedals...Great!!!*

Aerolite pedals aren't for everyone and that being said, they are a very, very good pedal for me. I have trained and raced on them for over 15 years including 2 Hawaii Ironman Triathlon World Championships and have had to replace the cleat once. 

One poster complained that they don't float unless you loosen the screws...In my opinion that is one of the reasons I like them...they don't float! This gives me more efficient power transfer to the pedal. I've used Look, Speedplay and SPD pedals with varying degrees of satisfaction (besides being heavy rotational weight) and they all feel "sippery" when really cranking on them for power hill climbs. I got a better feel for power (as measured on my Computrainer with 12 percent grade) with aerolites. I live in Reno, Nv and we use the Sierra Nevada mountains around Tahoe as our training ground so climbing is a must. 

For "spinning" I found aerolites to be very smooth and efficient as well. 

I found a cover that was sold for the cleat years ago and keep them in my tool pouch when I need to walk on cycling shoes as the plastic cleats can be slippery if not careful. Yes, I did tinker and adjust the cleat for my riding ability/style, but have had to do that with other cleats too...

IMO, aerolites can be a very good alternative for some riders to try....the only real downside I see is the cost. Mine were about 1/2 as expensive when I bought them some years ago..both steel and ti models. 

If you have knee problems you probably shouldn't even try aerolites, but if not, try them. I'm glad I did.

TriKona


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought they were a joke 20 years ago; I can't believe anyone would consider them now with the advancement of other platforms.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

They still make these?! I guess they still make wood rims, so I shouldn't be so surprised.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

rx-79g said:


> They still make these?! I guess they still make wood rims, so I shouldn't be so surprised.


The difference is that wood rims, made properly, are still good things (if a little "throwbacky"), whereas Aerolites were crap from the get-go.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

rx-79g said:


> They still make these?! I guess they still make wood rims, so I shouldn't be so surprised.


i find it totally believable that it would be someone who really likes these pedals that would dig up a thread from 6(!) years ago, (that no one had replied to in months)...and post a glowing review.


----------



## satanas (Nov 8, 2002)

I used these hideous pedals in PBP in 1987 - big mistake. At least after a couple of the mounting screws snapped I had a bit of float and my knees felt better. IME, putting ones feet down at all (let alone doing any walking) bends the outside "stops" on the cleats - the inside stops get squashed soon afterwards - after which the cleats gradually slide outwards all the time on the pedals. This means they need repositioning every few minutes - one needs to unclip and re-engage frequently. Gets a bit tedious on a 1200+ km ride...

If anyone likes them, more power to them, but they were about the most annoying and worthless things I've ever tried. Very light, but who cares when they cause so much aggro?!?


----------



## phatdaddi (Sep 14, 2007)

I used these for a few triathlons in 1985. Then they had to mount with screws to the bottom of the shoe and were nearly impossible to get right. The right sleeve separated from the spindle while standing on it. Resulting in the dreaded pelvic bone on the top tube injury. They were replaced by the company with a 'new' pair that supposedly eliminated the problem. I never put them back on and still have them as a conversation piece when young Weightweenies are in my Bikelab.


----------



## BoojiBoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Extremely bored at 35,000 feet, I stumbled across this old forum discussion and thought I would join the group and share a little insight from roughly 25 years of riding Aerolites. Like so many of life's little pleasures, Aerolites are assuredly an acquired taste. Most all of the negatives mentioned here are true, though improvements have been made. Yes, the cleats wear out ... but cycling shoes aren't made for walking anyhow. Deal with it. Yes, they can be a pain to properly mount to your shoes, but once you have them right, they will be right forever. 

The comments about the lack of float are just silly. Float is a hype and essentially useless. I do have other pedals on other bikes and love my Crank Bros. Egg Beaters (without float) and can't stand my Speedplays (with float.) No matter what pedals you choose, they are part of the mechanical connection that powers the vehicle. You do not want 'play' in a mechanical connection, you want precision so that each repetition of the application of power is exactly the same. Deviation from a properly aligned connection will lead to mechanical failure.

The larger problem with the Aerolites is their propensity to squeak. The build of the Aerolites creates a situation where dirt, sand and water can work their way between the Turcite rotating surface and the titanium spindle. Over time, the grit will score the surface of the spindle and lead to a very peloton-annoying squeak. Most will advise you to lubricate the pedal -- that is not the answer! The short term fix is to remove the Turcite surface from the spindle and clean both the Turcite and the spindle. When the problem persists it may be necessary to use steel wool to try and smooth the surface of the spindle. Eventually, you may also want to replace the Turcite surface entirely, a much cheaper option than buying new pedals.

While this may seems like an unreasonable amount of work, the life expectancy of a pair of Ti Aerolites can be many years, which probably compares favorably with more conventional pedal systems.

A couple of other quick notes ... the sideslipping problems that plagued the earliest iterations of the Aerolites have been solved. While I am by no means a big sprinter, the only times I have pulled out of the cleats have been when I failed to replace the cleats and let them get worn down farther then I should have.

The proximity of the center of the spindle to the foot is a good thing -- even though the cleats themselves are high (and consequently ill-suited for walking), the center of rotation is excellent for maximum power transfer.

Anyone who complains that screws fell out should learn to use a screwdriver! 

As I said, Aerolites are an acquired taste. In a sense, they have become a burden as it always seems cheaper to stay with them rather than invest in both new shoes and a new pedal system anytime they wear out. That said, I still can't understand the appeal of the much heavier pedal systems that prevail in the market. I'm not a weight weenie by any stretch, but rotating weight that can be easily lowered always seems to be a good idea.

Aerolites are beautiful in their simplicity and simple generally means better.


----------



## satanas (Nov 8, 2002)

^ Sorry, but your idea that float is bad is just plain wrong for lots of people, myself included. It's also a lot easier and cheaper to buy new pedals than knee joints. If you are happy using the %[email protected]%^ things, then I'm happy for you, but of all the gear I've used in 30+ years of cycling, these would have to be one of the two worst pedals I've ever used, along with Cinelli's M-71.

Speedplay pedals are a bit heavier than the Aerolites, but at least they work reliably, the cleats are not damaged the first time one puts one's foot down, etc, etc. Plus they have better ground clearance and it is possible to ride the bike without it being mandatory to put on one's cycling shoes. Rding on Aerolites in rush hour traffic is extremely frustrating and somewhat dangerous if you fail to get the cleat to engage on the first attempt as the shoe then rolls off the pedal!


----------



## Bruce1956 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Love Aerolites*

Hey all you folks who are disgusted with Aerolite pedals,

I'd like to buy yours and put them to good use if they're titanium and have either the wrench flats or the hex wrench mounting. They can be the alloy with needle bearings or the Turcite.

I agree with BoojiBoy on most of his points and have used Aerolites almost exclusively on all my road bikes since these came on the market. I'm still waiting for someone to come out with a better road pedal, because these aren't perfect, but in my opinion nothing is as good, overall, as these so far, and it's been more than thirty years!

With as much as most of you who posted claim to hate these, I'm expecting to get some really good deals!

Thanks!


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Boy O boy, next someone will be saying that they love their Cinelli M71's, for everyday riding.


----------



## Bruce1956 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Seriously*

Perhaps...I've never tried those. So, do you have some Aerolites you'd like to part with?


----------



## hoehler (Aug 6, 2004)

I was on this forum for another reason and ran across my old aerolite thread and saw this guy's long response...For one thing you mention 'learn to use a screwdriver' - if you read my post you might have noticed that the owner of the company making the Aerolites was the one that attached the cleats to my shoes!!! Your opinion on float is just that - an opinion that is not commonly agreed with. You mention play in a mechanical connection, while pedaling in one position you will not need float, but if you change to say a 'standing' position then your ideal foot position is different. While in any one position your foot will stay stable even if there is float. It is not float that causes a foot to move around, but a really awkward spin. I wonder if your spin is that unstable if you could really be damaging something if you lock in your cleats?


----------

